
Humanoid robot helps scientists to understand intelligence - njrc
http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/newsandeventspggrp/imperialcollege/newssummary/news_31-3-2009-13-52-1
======
Femur
This article was very weak on any hard science and was not that interesting.
Basically, the university just got a robot and they are going to hook a
"brain" to it and see what happens.

